# Serial dual coil build



## Arthster (19/12/14)

Hello guys. Just built my first serial duel coil and its seems to be vaping nicely. I didnt go to ensane and kept it a 1,0 ohm for the first try. 

If you good people have a few minutes, please can you look over my photos and advise if there is anything you would do differently. Remember I don't see it as negative criticism but a chance to learn from people who know better. And I really want a coil master badge, 


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (19/12/14)

Size kanthal used? Inner diameter?


----------



## Arthster (19/12/14)

28g and 2mm id


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (19/12/14)

Do a few more wraps with lower gauge wire. And have one coil on each side of your posts. More surface area gives you more flavor. Lower gauge wire will give you more surface area at a resistance you prefer. You could also twist your 28g and use a bigger ID. Maybe 2.4mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (19/12/14)

Cool thanks Ill give that a go. Just to make sure, if you say lower gauge you meen like a 20 or 22g?


----------



## zadiac (19/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Cool thanks Ill give that a go. Just to make sure, if you say lower gauge you meen like a 20 or 22g?



Good God no! 26 or 24 guage. With 20 or 22 you're going super sub ohm and if you're not experienced, you can hurt yourself seriousely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (19/12/14)

Yeah figured that one out, Don't think my kit will handle that at the moment. Lowest I can or will go at the moment is 0.8. 

1. the SVD dosn't read lower then 0.8 and 2 my mech mod is 18350 so I only have 5.25 amp for save vaping on the efest 18350 (10.5 amp ratted)


----------



## zadiac (19/12/14)

Rather stay at 1 ohm or above for now. Plenty of time to experiment with sub ohm when you have the right gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (19/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Cool thanks Ill give that a go. Just to make sure, if you say lower gauge you meen like a 20 or 22g?



Noo no no leave the 20 and 22g for the big boys lol. 26 is fine. You can stay at your 1ohm comfort zone but with way more surface area.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (19/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Noo no no leave the 20 and 22g for the big boys lol. 26 is fine. You can stay at your 1ohm comfort zone but with way more surface area.



LOL thanks @Yusuf Cape Vaper I am still an appy coil builder, I would like to go sub, but with my electrical background .1 and .2 is why to close to a dead short for me. I think lowest I will ever go is probably .5 just to see what its like. I do currently chase .8 comfortably, I know my kit and batteries can handle that level safely. I do agree with you though surface area and airflow is major key. I actually have a 1.2 ohm duel coil setup on the Xpure that has a slight better airflow over my Helio clone (Only has vents on one side ). The helio does its thing on a .8 ohm single coil and I do turn my workshop into a sauna with it, but at the moment the 1.2 ohm on 15 watt setup runs rings around it. Same mod only thing that's not the same is the 1.2 ohm build has better vents. 

But thanks for the hints and tips. definitely going into my book of knowledge


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (20/12/14)

Arthster said:


> LOL thanks @Yusuf Cape Vaper I am still an appy coil builder, I would like to go sub, but with my electrical background .1 and .2 is why to close to a dead short for me. I think lowest I will ever go is probably .5 just to see what its like. I do currently chase .8 comfortably, I know my kit and batteries can handle that level safely. I do agree with you though surface area and airflow is major key. I actually have a 1.2 ohm duel coil setup on the Xpure that has a slight better airflow over my Helio clone (Only has vents on one side ). The helio does its thing on a .8 ohm single coil and I do turn my workshop into a sauna with it, but at the moment the 1.2 ohm on 15 watt setup runs rings around it. Same mod only thing that's not the same is the 1.2 ohm build has better vents.
> 
> But thanks for the hints and tips. definitely going into my book of knowledge



Do whatever works for you buddy  everyone is different. If it works for you then it's the perfect build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/12/14)

Firstly @Arthster i dig the attitude. Best way to approach getting advice I've seen yet. Secondly everything has been covered above in my opinion. @Yusuf Cape Vaper Is a trusted 0.2ohm killer. So his advice is what I would follow

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (20/12/14)

Starting to drive me crazy...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (20/12/14)

Hi @Arthster

I think you should tell us how your coil vapes and what you think is lacking or want more of?

Also, what juice are you vaping on it?

In general, I have found on my Reos (mechs) that for the tobaccoes, I need more power, so i like the resistance lower. But for the fruity and menthol type juices i find around 1 ohm or even 1.1 ohm is best. As for wire, i find i get a great balance with 28g wire. Nice and crisp, heats up and cools down quick. When I use thicker wire, the vape gets denser and wetter and I find it takes a bit longer to heat up. Thinner wire doesnt work nicely. But I am a mouth to lung vaper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/14)

PS, have corrected the spelling of "duel" for you @Arthster

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/14)

Silver said:


> PS, have corrected the spelling of "duel" for you @Arthster



Phew! I nearly ran out of pills!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Arthster (20/12/14)

Thanks guys, I Really appreciate the above. On the RDA's I find the Vape Elixir juice works best for me. I just tried a serial build as I haven't done one as yet, It warms up nice and fast, and gives of plenty of vapor but I do find that the flavor is muted a bit. I am not to fond of the tobacco flavours (I think I had my fill in the old days when the e-cig thing started) I really like the fruity and sweet flavors. (For sweet stuff I find that Vape King is awesome) I am with you on the resistance @Silver. The higher resistance builds 1.2 - 1.5 ohm seems to work better for the sweets and fruit flavors. 

I crossed some things of my wishlist this morning, so will give it another go on one of the new RDA's and see how that works. 

But thanks to everyone for the responses and advice, I am one step closer to the coil master badge

Reactions: Like 3


----------

